# Dedicated to BarebackJack



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Well you inspired me to go use my .204 again this afternoon. "I shot one and killed her dead". Granted he was only 50 yards :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Here is a picture of tonights coyote as well as last nights coyote with the proof board 8) :lol: . He had a touch of mange so I left him in the truck. He is now froze to the truck after last nights freezing rain so there is no moving him around for the picture tonight. Also included the picture from last night. :beer:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lmfao i am pissin my self. this is funny. we have a full fledged pissin match here.. let it fly. maybe you two need to go hunting together and shot the other what they can do or something.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

No pissin match, just showing him someone that uses a 204 since he said he does not know anyone that kills a few with it. I can see where he is coming from. I have seen run offs. I have never lost one with it though. A portion of them do run a short distance before piling up. I also had this with my 243 occasionally.

I am hoping that he takes this as humorous. Not personally. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

This is a good thread.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol a pissin match on here is funny its never personally.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

I can honestly say, I haven't lost a coyote using .204. I have a friend shooting that cal. too. Same with him. They may run aways when heart shot , but always pile up. I love mine, but my main coyote gun is .243. That wumps them pretty good.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i went with a .223 because i know it will stay around. the 204 is a new cal. and is getting good reputation but who knows how long it will stay around.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Damn is that 5 into 6 exhaust on a 07 cummins? Who cares about the yotes. I wanna hear that baby! :lol:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol you would say that....


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LOL love the sign!


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Damn is that 5 into 6 exhaust on a 07 cummins? Who cares about the yotes. I wanna hear that baby! :lol:


Hell ya thats what Im talking about LOL. Yes its is a 5" into a 6" tip. It is straight piped from the turbo back. And its a 6.7L. Power with this truck is insane (have the Edge Juice with MP-8 stacked on it). Only time I dont like it is right at 71-73 mph it drones a little. The stock exhaust brake does sound very wicked with it though. :beer:


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> LOL love the sign!


I was gonna try to get out today and kill 3-4 more and keep updating the sign. :beer:

But buddy called and needs help flooring a house so thats gonna have to wait. :eyeroll:


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Can't say I know anyone who uses the .204 up around our way but a neighbor down the road a few miles and his hunting buddy both use .17 Remingtons. They get anywhere from 60 to 100 yotes during a normal year.

The .17s are spitting out 25-grain bullets at about 4,000 fps so one would think a .204 with 32-grain or 40-grain bullets at 3,600-3,800 fps would be pretty effective as well.

As for the neighbor and his buddy, I can't say how many run-offs they get using their .17s but they're good hunters who like to put up fur so I would think run-offs would be a minimum.

Juvy, I feel your pain. I planned to go out this morning (with my .223) and whack a couple. The wind -- whipping along at 25-plus klicks -- has other ideas.


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur (Dec 26, 2007)

+1 for the .204, finally got out last night.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

hehe they are stackin up....


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I think juvypimp has to much time on his hands. :lol:

Nice pooches though, you doing all your work at night? :beer:

Ill give you .204 guys this, you are DARN loyal to that caliber (and I guess I am to my 250). The half dozen of you on here that shoot it are always throwing down over it. haha.

I still want to see some data on its terminal ballistics, (I checked hornady's website, I couldnt find any) I just cant see a 40 grain bullet transferring its energy well to the animal.

Juvypimp, what percentage would you say "run a bit" before piling up? Whats been your experiences on less than ideal hits?


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey juvpimp I'm with you all the way on the benefits of the .204, and love your post. I already posted the ballistics of the .204 vs .223 vs 22.250 on the semi vs bolt pissing match.

One thing I forgot to mention is the lack of recoil the .204 has; which can't be said about the .22-250. There is nothing like squeezing off a round at a target and being able to watch the hit through the scope.

Also wondering what round you use in your .204; I'm currently firing the Hornady 40gr.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i've heard a lot about the 204 but never shot one... wish i knew someone around me to try it out.


----------



## Dead Nuts (Dec 4, 2008)

amateur i see you busted that one at night...mind sharing your setup? u use a red Light?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

JuvyPimp said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > Damn is that 5 into 6 exhaust on a 07 cummins? Who cares about the yotes. I wanna hear that baby! :lol:
> ...


 

I thought my 4 into 5 on 5.9 was loud! I want to hear that thing!

You should have gotten a Bully Dog. Crazy larry is NUTS!


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Ruthless,

My calling partner loads the 39 gr Sierra Blitz King, as it has the highest ballistic coefficient of any of the 39 - 40 gr bullets (.287 I think). He loads it up to about 4,000 fps. You may want to check the ballistic data, but that load will easily outshoot, well, many "other" loads/calibers. :wink:


----------



## single-shot (Dec 16, 2008)

when im shooting at an animal recoil is never an issue with me


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

single what do you shoot?


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur (Dec 26, 2007)

dead nuts,

No lights we can hunt 3 weeks a month at night with snow. Head out when the moon is high in the sky with no clouds, check your lunar calender. We always set up with a nice white background down wind to catch em before they wind us.

Just keep your scope on the lowest setting, 3x or 4x at most.


----------



## Dead Nuts (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks amateur..unfortunately we dont get that much snow here so ill take advantage of it when we do..i hunt a lot of farms around here where there are night lights around a barn or building..ive been wanting to sit just outside of that and try to call the yotes into the night light since they are used to seeing that light.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

what kind of 204 ar is that?


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> I think juvypimp has to much time on his hands. :lol:
> 
> Nice pooches though, you doing all your work at night? :beer:
> 
> ...


Dont have to much time on my hands. Just doing what I normally do which is hunt and take photos, and took another 2 minutes to make a sign for you.

Not all the work is at night. The coyote thursday night was killed 1 hour after dark, snow on ground. Fridays coyote was killed on my third and final stand for the afternoon. Slipped out of work and called for a while. Almost dark.

Half dozen of us on here throw down? The 204 is used by a lot of people. Did you know people use the .17 remmington on coyotes also?

Dont know percentages on run offs. One out of five or so. I will also state that I have never lost a dog with it. Longest run has maybe been 50 yards. I dont get to many of what I would call "marginal" unless its a running shot. I can see when your trying to shoot one at 400-500 you would get more of what I would call marginal shots. Most of mine are called in. I dont try to make to many 400+ yard shots.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

JuvyPimp said:


> Half dozen of us on here throw down? The 204 is used by a lot of people. Did you know people use the .17 remmington on coyotes also?


I meant theres not many of you that use it RELIGIOUSLY or even as a primary gun. Most guys that have one, have JUST got it, and havent done much with it. If you had read my posts, instead of immediately getting up in arms, you would have noticed thats what I said from the get go. SO MANY guys are basing its performance off one or two kills. VERY FEW have any substantial numbers with it, yet.

And yes, I used to have a .17 rem, and killed some dogs with it on a few occasions. Its not a coyote gun though.

Im giving up, I will stop badmouthing your pea shooter oke: now. :lol:


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> JuvyPimp said:
> 
> 
> > hunt4P&Y said:
> ...


It is pretty loud. Its not the same sound as a 5.9 though. Unfortunately its not the big rig noise you can get out of the older 5.9's. Its sounds more like a Dmax when you stomp the peddle. Still sounds good though. Its not supper loud at idle or if your taking it easy.

Bully Dog didnt have out the PMT when I was in the market. When the 6.7 first came out there was not much to choose from. As soon as edge released their chip I bought one. Went from getting 15.6 avg. mpg to 18 avg. mpg and have seen 20-21 mpg on all highway trips. Well worth the extra toys when fuel was as high as it was.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> JuvyPimp said:
> 
> 
> > Half dozen of us on here throw down? The 204 is used by a lot of people. Did you know people use the .17 remmington on coyotes also?
> ...


Aint that new of a caliber man. Its been around enough for a lot of people to use it. I know I am not the first and I know there are more out there that kill a lot more than me with it. Its a bigger world than just this predator forum on this site. There are a bunch of other sites and forums just dedicated to coyote hunting. Fountain of knowledge on those forums. You might check it out.

"I will stop badmouthing your pea shooter now" :eyeroll: 
Not a bad post till you ruined it at the end. You will not stop bad mouthing it you still have that attitude towards it. You are entitled to your opinion though. :beer:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm gonna have to side with Juvy on this one. I know that there have been many a coyotes killed with the 204. It's just not everyones cup of tea. When a professional uses it (Brad T., former mod and now pred control guy for my county), it has to be pretty good. He does shoot enough dogs with it to know what it is capable of. But it is still not BETTER than the 22-250, but it'll compete with it. Just my 0.02


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

JuvyPimp said:


> "I will stop badmouthing your pea shooter now" :eyeroll:
> Not a bad post till you ruined it at the end. You will not stop bad mouthing it you still have that attitude towards it. You are entitled to your opinion though. :beer:


Dont worry, it was meant in jest. I forgot my cool emoticons when I first posted it. Woops.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

JuvyPimp said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > JuvyPimp said:
> ...


That kinda sucks! To bad they didn't have it out then. It is so nice to run tests, get engine codes, check damn near everything that matters all on one little screen.

The best milage I have pulled is 24.7 at 75 MPH with no wind. It was odd as I have gotten worse with a tail wind!

Ahh all this .204 talk has me wanting to change the topic! :lol:


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur (Dec 26, 2007)

I wonder if back in the 60's all the .243 guys used to tell the "new" 22-250 shooters that their "pea shooter" was a piece of junk and would never kill a coyote? :lol: This debate will never end.......


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol funny watchin these two argue over the so called "pea shooter"


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Go to coyotehunter.net and check out a thread titled '204 pelt damage'.You can see what a few ADC guys think.
Good reading there.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Damn is that 5 into 6 exhaust on a 07 cummins? Who cares about the yotes. I wanna hear that baby! :lol:


 I have 5 inch on my 04 cummins with a 6 inch stainless tip...you could hide a small child in that 6 inch tip...LOL


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

UPDATE 

Well I guess I should have been knockin on wood or crossing my fingers with I was talking about no run offs with the 204.

Since the last time I posted I have killed two more coyotes(should be four, one I just flat missed).

Christmas morning I went out for some calling. Wind was blowing 15-20 mph. Had the wind blowing from my right front on my set up. I wanted the wind to carry the sound down a draw that went to the right. I was using a ecaller because of the wind. I had it out 40 yards up wind. Well it worked as planned and two minutes in I had a hard charger coming from the draw to my left. He crested the hill at 120 yards and stopped at 100. I turned the caller on really quite to get him closer. Hind sight I should have just shot him there. Anyways, coyote comes full bore now and at 50-60 yards I bark and he does not even flinch. at 40 I bark again and not even a look. Well he runs right up to the ecaller and then the fun starts. He bolts straight away and drops into a low spot. First shot was 150 yards quartering, missed, second was around the 250 mark and missed again. Now he is straight away at 300 and I take my time and have a solid hit. Coyote goes head over heels a couple times and just lays there. I watch him not move for 15 seconds before I turn the caller back on. About 30 seconds later I look down the hill and the little bugger is up and slowly running. I missed the only two shots I had before he disapeared.

After 5 more minutes of calling I go to where I shot him to make sure it was not another coyote getting out of the area. Sure enough my first (technical) run off without recovery. There was still a dusting of snow left. there was only a drop here or there of blood so I did not persue as he crossed property line.

I guess I still dont really think of it as a run off as has been discussed. Its not like he was 100 yards and still and i put one in the sweet spot and he ran off. At 300 yards running straight away who knows where I hit him. Could have happened with any of the great coyote guns. Now a 300 win mag................probly not.

Bottom line is You WILL HAVE RUN OFFS with ANY caliber. I used a .243 before this gun and I had a few that I thought I hit boiler room and they still ran 100 yards before dying. It will happen with the 220 it will happen with the 250 also. With the .204 shot placement is more important for sure.

Two things I took away from this. One is that I should have shot when he was at a comfortable range (100 yards) and two is that I should have stayed on him to make sure he was dead and put another one in him at the first movement to get up again.

That is the great thing about calling coyotes. You learn new stuff everyday and build on your skills. Nobody is perfect and every coyotes can be different. :beer: :beer: :beer:

sorry for the long write up


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Is your waterfowl season closed down there yet Pimp?


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Justin,

No I just have another passion that comes before waterfowl during the middle of winter (except snows). Honkers are open until mid Feb. Ducks closed yesterday but opens back up for ten days in two weeks. Snows start mid Feb.

Until Feb. I have coyote contests I focus on. I might be crazy though. There is a ton of waterfowl I pass up between coyote spots. Honkers are thick right now and mallards are using corn and feedlots HARD. I have only been on one fall goose hunt since Canada. That is usually how it goes. Canada, Coyotes, then snows. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

JuvyPimp said:


> I have only been on one fall goose hunt since Canada. That is usually how it goes. Canada, Coyotes, then snows. :beer: :beer: :beer:


If you're having fun, than keep on keepin' on. You thinking about heading to the holy land this spring?


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

Man I would absolutely love to. Its been a dream for a bunch of years now but I took a pay cut and vacation cut coming to KS so I dont think its going to happen. Not in, the near future at least. Looks like I will be settling for a dozen trips within 2.5 hours now..................shucks LOL :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------

